# Pessary before Egg Transfer



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a 9.30am appointment tomorrow for egg transfer and i was just wondering if i should have the pessary in the morning before i go to have the eggs put back in?
I can not believe i have just thought of this. It is too late to call the hospital to check with them. 

Does anyone know?

Joanne


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Joanne,

I am by no means an expert but i had ET today and i was told to have two pessaries before ET, roughly 12 hrs apart.  So i had one last night at 7.30 and one this morning at 7.30.

It also says on the prescription label to have two before transfer.


Hope things go well for you.

Pin X


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Joanne

Definately the right thing to do. I always did the cyclogest morning and night until the day of transfer and beyond. You need to keep the progesterone levels up for the next few weeks. 

Good luck   

Rachel x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Joanne
To echo the others, you defnitely need the cyclogest on day of transfer, however most clinics prefer you to use the "back door" if you know what I mean    on the morning of the actual transfer 

Love
Tracy#
x


----------



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Joanne

I agree with the ladies.  On all my previous attemps where I had to use Cyclogest,  my clinic prefers them via "back door" before ET, and switch to vaginally post ET   .

Good luck with you ET & 2ww  

Puglet x


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks all for your replies.  I did use one the morning of the Egg Transfer and they said that was the right thing to do. 

When any of you went for your Egg Transfer did they have trouble implanting the Eggs?  It took just under an hour for them to get the catheter in and it was a bit painful. The eggs are graded 2 and 3 which i hope are ok. I just don't know how i am going to get through the next two weeks without going crazy. My boobs are sore and every time i get the slightest twinge i think oh no, please don't let me be getting my period.


----------



## JudithS (Feb 12, 2006)

Oops, maybe I did it wrong -- mind you, I had my ET at 8.20 am and I'd inserted my pessary by an hour later. I'd had one about 12-13 hours before that so I should have been OK, shouldn't I?


jodc1 said:


> When any of you went for your Egg Transfer did they have trouble implanting the Eggs? It took just under an hour for them to get the catheter in and it was a bit painful. The eggs are graded 2 and 3 which i hope are ok. I just don't know how i am going to get through the next two weeks without going crazy.


It took about three minutes with me -- they just used a speculum like for a cervical smear and inserted that way. Perhaps your clinic places them more precisely? I was at BMI Chelsfield Park, just outside Orpington.
I have got one grade 2 and two grade 3s (they let me have more 'cos I am old). I am pretty pleased with this -- grade 3s can take, too 
I know what you mean about going crazy over the next fortnight!


----------

